# Minecraft crashing with OBS



## blackstonee2013 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello everyone,

When I try to stream Minecraft with OBS, Minecraft just crashes. OBS works fine with all the other games I have. Playing on a laptop. Things I already did:

- Using Game Capture (CRASH)
- Using Window Capture (changing the use of OBS to my Integrated Graphics Card instead of my NVIDIA GTX) (CRASH)
- If I try using Game Capture with OBS with my Integrated GC, it's just a black screen.

I can post my Minecraft crash log if u want. (btw the minecraft error is Exit Code 0)


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Dec 2, 2020)

If Minecraft is crashing, it is minecraft's fault.
I had this problem once, and the reason isn't OBS's fault.
Can you post your log?
Also, run OBS as an Admin by searching up OBS and hit Run as Admin.
OBS sometimes will disable certain games if you don't run as an Admin.
Finally, I would recommend you stream on your laptop and play Minecraft on a different device to reduce load. (Not as important, but just a suggestion!)


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Dec 2, 2020)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> If Minecraft is crashing, it is minecraft's fault.
> I had this problem once, and the reason isn't OBS's fault.
> Can you post your log?
> Also, run OBS as an Admin by searching up OBS and hit Run as Admin.
> ...


Out of curiosity, could you go the the Minecraft profile of the version you're launching and then go to the edit page?
Then go to the Java Executable thing and locate your java folder which should be something like C:\Program Files (x86)\Minecraft Launcher\runtime\jre-x64\bin
It will be in the Minecraft luancher runtime and jre x64 and bin and change it from java.exe to javaw.exe.
Minecraft will open a bit while longer, because it will open some terminal and will load Minecraft from the terminal. Do not close the terminal as that will force shutdown minecraft.


----------



## blackstonee2013 (Dec 2, 2020)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> If Minecraft is crashing, it is minecraft's fault.
> I had this problem once, and the reason isn't OBS's fault.
> Can you post your log?
> Also, run OBS as an Admin by searching up OBS and hit Run as Admin.
> ...



I always run OBS as an Admin.
I don't have other device to play.


DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> Out of curiosity, could you go the the Minecraft profile of the version you're launching and then go to the edit page?
> Then go to the Java Executable thing and locate your java folder which should be something like C:\Program Files (x86)\Minecraft Launcher\runtime\jre-x64\bin
> It will be in the Minecraft luancher runtime and jre x64 and bin and change it from java.exe to javaw.exe.
> Minecraft will open a bit while longer, because it will open some terminal and will load Minecraft from the terminal. Do not close the terminal as that will force shutdown minecraft.



I was using javaw.exe, didn't change nothing.

OBS Log: https://obsproject.com/logs/W51hyI-4OxwghMj5

EDIT:

This is the error that Minecraft gives me.

#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x00007ffbfd515e16, pid=1324, tid=13744
#
# JRE version: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (8.0_51-b16) (build 1.8.0_51-b16)
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (25.51-b03 mixed mode windows-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# C  [ntdll.dll+0x45e16]
#
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://bugreport.java.com/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#


----------



## blackstonee2013 (Dec 3, 2020)

OMG, FIXED!!!

So, by myself I realized the bug was related to the "Use VBOs" option, that players were forced to use since the 1.14 version of Minecraft! And all I had to do was disable that option but how if the option doesn't appear anymore?

EASY!!

I ran a Minecraft older version (ex.: 1.12.2) and got to Video Settings and disabled that Use VBOs option. Then, I closed the game and wrote %APPDATA% on the search bar, got to .minecraft folder and options.txt file and changed the fboEnable option from "true" to "false" and VOILÁ!!

OBS.: If u play then a higher version like 1.16 and u get to the options.txt file later, u will notice that option is gone. But atleast, the freaking VBOs is disabled forever!


----------



## blackstonee2013 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nvm, not fixed yet.


----------



## blackstonee2013 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Mahvi TV (Dec 4, 2020)

blackstonee2013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> When I try to stream Minecraft with OBS, Minecraft just crashes. OBS works fine with all the other games I have. Playing on a laptop. Things I disalready did:
> 
> ...



Try disabling the second GPU it works for me. Check this video resources https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heHsvSRXTew&t=137s


----------

